# Mini Jenny or Mammoth jenny?



## gemmababe (Jun 10, 2015)

Hello all....
I am a current owner of two beautiful horses. I am looking into purchasing a mini (pregnant due in May) or a 2 yr old mammoth jenny.
My question is ...... which do you recommend.
I actually need a friend for the one horse that I dont take out on trail. whoever I dont use the other one goes a little crazy being alone. 
I like the idea a getting a two for the price of one but I also like the idea of the mammoth to train to ride in the future. 
How do donkeys get along with horses?


----------



## ducky1234 (May 2, 2017)

This is in general, of course, since there are always oddball horses, donkeys, and even some people that refuse to fit any generalizations. That said, donkeys and horses get along great together. Even undersized donkeys will be able to hold their own against a bigger and more aggressive steed. A pregnant mini or lactating mini with baby may be a different matter. You may need to confine the little mom to be. 

As for training a mammoth, it's way different from training a horse. That's also true for a mini, but with a mini, our ability to out-muscle the little guy hides many training issues you will be faced with when confronting the big guys. You can never out muscle a mammoth.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

I do not turn minis out with full-sized horses for safety issues. Watch horses run and play-- they kick up and rear and it's so easy for a mini to be seriously hurt or even killed by a bigger horse when this happens. 

I would go with the mammoth if you have the skills for her. I have a soft spot for big mules


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Personally I would go for the mammoth. Minis are very cute and sweet, but they can be a ****** to train just because people treat them like big dogs and never teach them basic things when they're young. I'd rather start off with a young mammoth that might have a little handling versus a mini who has already figured people out!

Many folks train their own mammoths to ride with little help. If you do the proper groundwork and do it in a way that the donkey understands, in logical steps, they can take to it very well. It also means that, should you have to part with her at some point in the future, she stands a better chance of finding a home. 

If you're curious, I would subscribe to the group "Only Donkeys" on Facebook - tons of great advice, helpful people, and lots of folks who train and show donkeys. I've learned a great deal from those folks!


----------



## wbwks (Apr 5, 2014)

I had a mini jenny that foaled, as time went on, the donkeys stayed together not right in with the herd. Donkeys prefer donkeys, if you get the single mammoth, she will stay with the herd so will be the mate your single horse needs. I would go with the mammoth, plus if you need to sell in the future, a mammoth jennett can be worth quite a bit where the mini's are very common these days.


----------

